# my R8 LEDS that you are all wanting, form an orderly queue..



## audi975 (May 6, 2007)

here is my new invention, ive designed, made and installed them, what do you think guys? 8) 8) 8) [/img]http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb243/audi975/myttLEDS4.jpg







http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb243/audi975/myttLEDS2.jpg







http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb243/audi975/myttLEDS1.jpg


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)




----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

they look nice mate. Do they come on with your sidelights or do you have a switch inside the car?

any details on the manufacturing process?

thanks


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Look fine, have you got any pictures of them off?

Light scatter could be an issue but I dont think you would get into trouble.. Audi R8 /S5 / S6 leds seem to be directional..


----------



## audi975 (May 6, 2007)

thanx for sorting the pics out for me WAK, new to posting pics, then photos are not that good of them, they do not 'flare' like the pic , they are directional onto the road on do not blind other users, i'm a MOT tester and have check the legallily of them, all ok, will post sum pics of them off when ive took them, they are virtually undetectable when off :wink:


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

I want those =) WOW !!!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

8) 8) 8)


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

Nagh thats not my bag, two steps away from strip lights under the car :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Stub said:


> Nagh thats not my bag, two steps away from strip lights under the car :?


And what's wrong with that? (eh Wak? :wink: ).


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

maybe would look better - more like the R8 look- if thats what your going for, if you ran along the bottom and up each side of the inlet, just my tupence worth


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I saw these on Steve's car at Donnington and had a long chat - they looked really good. Was I first in the queue? ;-)


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

oooh the look uber 8)

me wants!!!!


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Mate, well done. They look tip top. So when are you gonna hook us up???! They really look wicked.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I really like 'em amd nearly bought a set off a chap on e-bay as I'd had the same idea until I realised that these would prevent the front driver's side lower grille opening to get to the towing eye :?


----------



## bett (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice, really nice i want a pair of these

Is it possible to make something like this for our side markers ? Leds there would be awesome.


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

I would like a set of these 

Would be good to see more pics. Maybe a group buy! 8)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

yup i want some!

what sort of price are we looking at then? more pics needed i think, day and night :wink:


----------



## audi975 (May 6, 2007)

Firstly CAMV6 is wrong!!!  these are not like the ones which i had previously seen for sale on EBAY for the S6, these, are LEDS which ive made and installed in my front lower grilles and i have a quicklok weather proof connector behind the offside lower, incase i need to reach the towing eye. 
Anyway guys glad you all like them  its always really nice when my ideas are approved of by you all, 
P.S WATCH THIS SPACE I HAVE ANOTHER MOD COMING IN THE NEXT FEW WEEKS, WHICH IF YOU LIKED THESE, YOU'LL DIE FOR THE NEXT ONE!!!


----------



## TT Lee (Feb 13, 2007)

audi975 said:


> P.S WATCH THIS SPACE I HAVE ANOTHER MOD COMING IN THE NEXT FEW WEEKS, WHICH IF YOU LIKED THESE, YOU'LL DIE FOR THE NEXT ONE!!!


Pleas tell me you are working on a active rear wing that comes up automaticly when you go over 50mph :wink:  

I also am with all the other chaps who say thay like what you have created. Looks cool and very moden 

I sore my first S5 the other day and the light on the front where just amasing!!!!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I saw the A5 by Earls court this week and the lights looked amazing!


----------



## PDW (Jul 6, 2007)

Lights look excellent - not o.t.t.


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Sooo are you going to sell these or no?

Cheers


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

You've gone to far!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I think they look good and we will certainly see them in the facelift mk II


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

audi975 said:


> Firstly CAMV6 is wrong!!!  these are not like the ones which i had previously seen for sale on EBAY for the S6, these, are LEDS which ive made and installed in my front lower grilles and i have a quicklok weather proof connector behind the offside lower, incase i need to reach the towing eye.
> Anyway guys glad you all like them  its always really nice when my ideas are approved of by you all,
> P.S WATCH THIS SPACE I HAVE ANOTHER MOD COMING IN THE NEXT FEW WEEKS, WHICH IF YOU LIKED THESE, YOU'LL DIE FOR THE NEXT ONE!!!


Aah, I see. Sorry fella, I got it totally wrong. Infact thinking about it, I beleive the ones I saw on ebay were for a Q7 4x4 thingy whatever its called.

They do look fantastic, abd would love to see how you did it. Good work! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Testarossa (Mar 8, 2006)

Im intrested and only down the road mate. But whats it going to cost ?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

audi975 said:


> Firstly CAMV6 is wrong!!!  these are not like the ones which i had previously seen for sale on EBAY for the S6, these, are LEDS which ive made and installed in my front lower grilles and i have a quicklok weather proof connector behind the offside lower, incase i need to reach the towing eye.
> Anyway guys glad you all like them  its always really nice when my ideas are approved of by you all,
> P.S WATCH THIS SPACE I HAVE ANOTHER MOD COMING IN THE NEXT FEW WEEKS, WHICH IF YOU LIKED THESE, YOU'LL DIE FOR THE NEXT ONE!!!


would be ace for replacement orange side indicators in the headlights with something similar to the S5 i saw, LED style


----------



## YES TT (Jul 4, 2007)

looks abit tacky to me. :?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Are these things for sale ???? I want!!


----------



## audi975 (May 6, 2007)

Well 'YES TT' whether you like them or not, Your out VOTED big style, :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
you need to move with the times, honey!


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't think he wants to share these with us :lol:


----------



## jockTT (Jul 15, 2003)

p.m sent mate


----------



## jockTT (Jul 15, 2003)

i realy need a set...please please please :lol:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

YES TT said:


> looks abit tacky to me. :?


Agreed. Leave it for the R8's/S5's etc.

I can see the conversations between people who see these......A set of LED's come flying down the road and you think "ah wow maybe it's an R8 or an S5, no actually the LED's are in the same place as 997 Turbo can't wait to get a peep'..............Then the car in question gets close enough - "Hang on a minute, hahahahaa what a bell, some chap in an old style TT has stuck some LEDS onto the front of his car to make it look like an R8!"


----------



## audi975 (May 6, 2007)

firstly ' DeanTT', i'm not trying to make my TT look like an R8 or otherwise, i'm just trying to make my TT look less plain than the Common Silver, 'Y' Reggers out there, with BBS lookie likeie wheels which dont suit the early old TT's :wink:


----------



## YES TT (Jul 4, 2007)

DeanTT said:


> YES TT said:
> 
> 
> > looks abit tacky to me. :?
> ...


yep deffo.

thats my opinion and im stickying by it


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Can't you put them into the indicators?? How much are we talking. I'm abit disappointed and thought they were going to look better!!!


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

audi975 said:


> firstly ' DeanTT', i'm not trying to make my TT look like an R8 or otherwise, i'm just trying to make my TT look less plain than the Common Silver, 'Y' Reggers out there, with BBS lookie likeie wheels which dont suit the early old TT's :wink:


Are you ignoring the other replies on purpose? :?


----------



## audi975 (May 6, 2007)

You've lost me here m8? what do you mean by 'other' replies, if you think am goin to argue to what i think is 'nice' your wrong, ive made these lights for my ME, not anyone else, for my enjoyment and to make my car look individual in what i consider a tasteful way, ( lets face it there is enough hideuous bodykits knocking around on some cars on here huge later Grilles etc) Unfortunately that sometimes makes people on here, 'bitchy' through jealousy. 
Many thanks to those guys on here that have praised my modification, it does mean alot. If i can get around to making these for resale then i'll let you know, it will be on a non profit basis, as long as my materials and time is covered


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

S10TYG said:


> Can't you put them into the indicators?? How much are we talking. I'm abit disappointed and thought they were going to look better!!!


like wise Scotty.. :?


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

audi975 said:


> firstly ' DeanTT', i'm not trying to make my TT look like an R8 or otherwise, i'm just trying to make my TT look less plain than the Common Silver, 'Y' Reggers out there, with BBS lookie likeie wheels which dont suit the early old TT's :wink:


That's cool dude sorry, I wasn't dissing your work I just don't like them.

As for boring Y plate Silver TT's with BBS lookie likie wheels, I take it thats a stab at mine :wink: ...Well, A) they are BBS wheels and B) I don't have the car anymore as it was plain and common, just like yours, only mine didn't have "look at me" chavvy LED's plastered on the front in a strange place.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Anyway, these peeps want to know if you'll be mass producing them, I can see a good way of making money on the side here!


----------



## H18 GSY (May 11, 2007)

nice bit of engineering and great idea but not my cup of tea.

I think people where under the impresssion that you were selling these as in your first post it stated, join an orderly queue (or other words used).

I think it is a bit unfair to make comments on Y reg TT's with BBS wheels, as to some people there Y reg TT's with BBS's are there pride and joy and exactly what they want.

If you are putting posts on here for people to comment on then i think you need to be prepared to have negative and positive comments, they are all healthy comments and in my opinion not bitchy, they are just peoples opionions.

anyway keep up the ideas and good luck.


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

audi975 said:


> You've lost me here m8? what do you mean by 'other' replies, if you think am goin to argue to what i think is 'nice' your wrong, ive made these lights for my ME, not anyone else, for my enjoyment and to make my car look individual in what i consider a tasteful way, ( lets face it there is enough hideuous bodykits knocking around on some cars on here huge later Grilles etc) Unfortunately that sometimes makes people on here, 'bitchy' through jealousy.
> Many thanks to those guys on here that have praised my modification, it does mean alot. If i can get around to making these for resale then i'll let you know, it will be on a non profit basis, as long as my materials and time is covered


Nooo noo you got the complete wrong end of the stick there bud!

I think they look top dollar like I said on the other pages.

I meant that lots of people have asked if your going to sell these or how to do them so on and you haddn't seemed to reply to them.

If you don't want to sell them then thats cool. I just really really want a set :lol:

Hope that clears it up!


----------



## lindley (Jul 17, 2002)

What's happened to these?


----------



## audi975 (May 6, 2007)

hi m8, just sent you a PM message, about the progress am making on preparing these for retail sale,


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

How is it going? Well I hope


----------



## YES TT (Jul 4, 2007)

H18 GSY said:


> nice bit of engineering and great idea but not my cup of tea.
> 
> I think people where under the impresssion that you were selling these as in your first post it stated, join an orderly queue (or other words used).
> 
> ...


my thoughts exactly.


----------



## audi975 (May 6, 2007)

Well thanks for the constructive critisim, [smiley=knife.gif] :lol: :lol:


----------



## YES TT (Jul 4, 2007)

we are not critasizing mate were just giving our views.
not all people will like them..the same with anything else realy.
if we all had the same views we would all be driving the exsact same cars.

there was no need to have a dig at other peoples cars and at the end of the day if YOU like them thats all that matters.
its good that ppl like you try somthing diffrant and have put your thoughts into use.

far play mate its just not everybodys cup of tea.

good luck with them. 8)


----------



## audi975 (May 6, 2007)

Well he started it by calling them 'tacky' m8, and i then called is VERY Silver TT very common, fair play to all, He started this :x


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

JAAYDE said:


> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> > Can't you put them into the indicators?? How much are we talking. I'm abit disappointed and thought they were going to look better!!!
> ...


Any update then?


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Well done, it's obvious that you spent some time on this project, I think they look the dog's danglies. 
Would be interested in getting my hands on a set.


----------

